# 10 years prsi contributions paid and moving back to Slovakia



## salaried (12 Nov 2013)

Hello, One of my colleagues who is originally from Slovakia has now worked and paid 10 years prsi contributions,  He is now planning on going home and was wondering does he get some sort of pension for the money he has paid in, If it is the case that he is entitled to a pension when would he be able to apply, He is only 34 now and he nor I have any idea about how this works, Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Bronte (12 Nov 2013)

My understanding for the EU is that eventually, when you're 65 or so, your contributions will mean a pension that is based on the contributions wherever you have worked. He doesn't have to do anything now.  He should be also aware, if he lost his job in Ireland, that he should be able to get a form in Ireland from social welfare, it used to be called E105 I think, but it has a new name now, that allows him to get social welfare in Slovakia, for a couple of months, based on his social welfare contributions in Ireland.


----------



## Steven Barrett (12 Nov 2013)

He'll get something when he's 68. The rates are here:

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/State-Pension-Contributory.aspx#l62fd2


----------



## jpd (12 Nov 2013)

This is all very well and is correct as of today - but who can tell what the pension entitlements will be in 30 (or 35 or 40) years time, so good luck with that!


----------



## Jim2007 (12 Nov 2013)

salaried said:


> Hello, One of my colleagues who is originally from Slovakia has now worked and paid 10 years prsi contributions,  He is now planning on going home and was wondering does he get some sort of pension for the money he has paid in, If it is the case that he is entitled to a pension when would he be able to apply, He is only 34 now and he nor I have any idea about how this works, Any advice would be appreciated.



Assuming he retires in an EU country, it works more or less like this:  He will apply for a pension in that country and they will collect the data on all the contributions he has made during his working in EU countries.  They will then use this information to calculate the maximum pension he would be entitled in that country.  And he then receives a proportionate pension from each country based on this figure.

The fun begins if he has sufficient contributions in the country where he retires, to qualify him for a full pension in that country - strictly speaking the other countries are not obliged to make any payment at all, although both the UK and Ireland do, they would simply ignore the fact that he got a full pension in the other country.  How long that will last is anyone's guess.

There is one other kicker in this, if he retires in a country where he is not a citizen, then the country paying the highest portion of the pension is also responsible for his healthcare, so that might have implications too…


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Nov 2013)

He should get a copy of all contributions paid to date from welfare.ie


----------



## Steven Barrett (18 Nov 2013)

jpd said:


> This is all very well and is correct as of today - but who can tell what the pension entitlements will be in 30 (or 35 or 40) years time, so good luck with that!



Very true. Unless something is changed and the government actually fund for the OAP, there will be no OAP in 30/40 years time. And seeing as in the last Budget, he spent the remainder of the pension reserve fund, I wouldn't be relying on the OAP as a source of income in retirement.


----------

